# Ford fusion hybrid 2015



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ? 
my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ? my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


Keep up with the regular maintenance intervals, it sounds like you're doing just fine.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ?
> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


I have seen some Hybrid Fusion taxis in NYC. They are solid vehicles. The boxy hybrid Escapes are solid too.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

people keep scaring me that fusion go dead once it crosses 200k. and i have to tried to get the resale value people offer shit. so


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> people keep scaring me that fusion go dead once it crosses 200k. and i have to tried to get the resale value people offer shit. so


Drive it until it dies


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Drive it until it dies


i am thinking to do that only. but once it dies ill need alot of money to buy another one


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> i am thinking to do that only. but once it dies ill need alot of money to buy another one


The car market is in shambles currently and has just begun its dreadful tumble.

By November you will be able to buy another for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The car market is in shambles currently and has just begun its dreadful tumble.
> 
> By November you will be able to buy another for pennies on the dollar.


Get me the $42,000 4Runner for $35,000, and I will give you a commission of $1000. Deal?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Get me the $42,000 4Runner for $35,000, and I will give you a commission of $1000. Deal?


Keep your commission give me the $41k and I will give you a 4Runner... cough... 2001 model.... cough... I'm keeping the change :tongue smile:


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Trade it in for a new Tesla


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Trade it in for a new Tesla


im barely able to pay this car off.. tesla no way lol..


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

karan420 said:


> im barely able to pay this car off.. tesla no way lol..


200k miles and you still owe $$$ on it. That's scary man!


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> 200k miles and you still owe $$$ on it. That's scary man!


it is. i was wondering.. what happens if the car goes dead and i still have instalments left?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> it is. i was wondering.. what happens if the car goes dead and i still have instalments left?


How much you owe?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

karan420 said:


> it is. i was wondering.. what happens if the car goes dead and i still have instalments left?


you get a bus pass


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How much you owe?


around 6 grand


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

karan420 said:


> it is. i was wondering.. what happens if the car goes dead and i still have instalments left?


Get it totalled before it dies. You will get more $$$ out of it that way.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> you get a bus pass


hahahaha lol. might as well just start driving it



Muhammad D said:


> Get it totalled before it dies. You will get more $$$ out of it that way.


not sure about that . i already have a bad insurance record


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> around 6 grand


Thats not too bad.

If you buy a car used cash then you would still be liable for the 6 grand in installments or set something up with lender.

If you get a loan, they can absorb that existing $6k into a new loan for a new or like new car.

Ex. You get a car for $15k but the loan amount is $21k to cover your remaining balance from old car loan.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Thats not too bad.
> 
> If you buy a car used cash then you would still be liable for the 6 grand in installments or set something up with lender.
> 
> ...


nah im paying 500 bucks a month, cant add any more on top of that.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

You seriously need to start saving man! Do double payments every month. Make sure the $$$ you owe on a car is always less than the car's worth. It won't take much to get your car totalled at this point. A love touch from some F-150 is enough to get the job done.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> You seriously need to start saving man! Do double payments every month. Make sure the $$$ you owe on a car is always less than the car's worth. It won't take much to get your car totalled at this point. A love touch from some F-150 is enough to get the job done.


yeah but thats not on me now. i do have savings but i cant spend it on this, thats why i am asking for opinion, if people have this car running for long ill be relieved


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

karan420 said:


> yeah but thats not on me now. i do have savings but i cant spend it on this, thats why i am asking for opinion, if people have this car running for long ill be relieved


I told you already. Hybrid Fusions make a bulk of taxi fleet. It can keep going as long as you want it to keep going. To make you feel good, I have seen an NYC Fusion taxi with over 300k miles. Keep hanging in there!

That was a 2013. Yours is newer. Baby it. Good luck!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> nah im paying 500 bucks a month, cant add any more on top of that.


No No it would be a complete new installment plan with a completely new car, probably for the same amount you currently pay.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No No it would be a complete new installment plan with a completely new car, probably for the same amount you currently pay.


nah its gonna increase the duration and some $$ on top of it.. i have different plans once this is done.. i just want this car to be good until 300k.. i would be more than happy


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> nah its gonna increase the duration and some $$ on top of it.. i have different plans once this is done.. i just want this car to be good until 300k.. i would be more than happy


Honestly that is best. I was just telling you an option if you get your back pressed against the wall.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

karan420 said:


> nah its gonna increase the duration and some $$ on top of it.. i have different plans once this is done.. i just want this car to be good until 300k.. i would be more than happy


Fusions have this problem of engine light stays on, and the ignition issues. You have to like force the key to turn it on. Is your Fusion having these issues yet?


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Fusions have this problem of engine light stays on, and the ignition issues. You have to like force the key to turn it on. Is your Fusion having these issues yet?


nope.. my fusion is running good.. but i have heard around here people having major transmission issues and hybrid battery going dead after 200k. the only issue i am getting is sometimes the abs lights and traction control lights pops up and goes within few mins and when the lights come on my steering becomes hard af. this happened around a year back got it fixed and its starting to happen again recently


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

karan420 said:


> nope.. my fusion is running good.. but i have heard around here people having major transmission issues and hybrid battery going dead after 200k. the only issue i am getting is sometimes the abs lights and traction control lights pops up and goes within few mins and when the lights come on my steering becomes hard af. this happened around a year back got it fixed and its starting to happen again recently


Hybrid battery can be repaired cheap. Baby the transmission. Drive like a grandma. Change the fluid at 200k miles. Did you change it at 100k miles?


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Hybrid battery can be repaired cheap. Baby the transmission. Drive like a grandma. Change the fluid at 200k miles. Did you change it at 100k miles?


umm once hybrid batteries go bad, its time to replace which cost about 4-5 grand in canada. as for transmission the previous owner has changed the fluid every 80k so should be good until 240k but im thinking to change it again soon


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

karan420 said:


> umm once hybrid batteries go bad, its time to replace which cost about 4-5 grand in canada. as for transmission the previous owner has changed the fluid every 80k so should be good until 240k but im thinking to change it again soon


Cells can be replaced too. You don't have to change the whole battery. Taxi garages keep their Fusions alive for a long time.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Cells can be replaced too. You don't have to change the whole battery. Taxi garages keep their Fusions alive for a long time.


even i wanna keep it.. and deep down i feel like its gonna serve me well until 300k but sometimes i feel the opposite too .. so its like a 50 50 situation


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ?
> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


Good for and extra 85k miles.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> Good for and extra 85k miles.


hopefully


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> even i wanna keep it.. and deep down i feel like its gonna serve me well until 300k but sometimes i feel the opposite too .. so its like a 50 50 situation


The 50 50 situation only exist in your head brother. Your car is already fully depreciated.

Its worth more to you than anyone else at this point especially with the car industry collapsing.

At $6k a Fusion can be had with 100k on the odometer. By late this year $6k will get you a Fusion with far less than 100k on odometer.

Your only sensible option is to keep driving it with contingency plans in place if it doesn't make 300k miles. That's where your mental focus should concentrate.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The 50 50 situation only exist in your head brother. Your car is already fully depreciated.
> 
> Its worth more to you than anyone else at this point especially with the car industry collapsing.
> 
> ...


thats what m already doing but i still wanna know about other people who have the same kind of vehicle... which might make my head bit lighter or heavier


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

karan420 said:


> thats what m already doing but i still wanna know about other people who have the same kind of vehicle... which might make my head bit lighter or heavier


I'm not a huge Ford guy so my views can be a little pessimistic.

However @oldfart has an Explorer and seems to be one of the most knowledgeable members on expanding vehicle life.

Good luck &#128077;


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm not a huge Ford guy so my views can be a little pessimistic.
> 
> However @oldfart has an Explorer and seems to be one of the most knowledgeable members on expanding vehicle life.
> 
> Good luck &#128077;


Fram oil filters ran an ad in the early 1970's with the tag line....."You can pay me now; or you can pay me later" The message was, change your oil and filter now or rebuild your engine later. 

There is no secret to driving a car 300000 miles or more. We all know what to do,,, routine maintenance and when something wears out; replace it. And dont forget the old Boy Scout motto..."Be Prepared" ie have enough money in reserve or credit for surprise repairs
And lose the attitude that its time for a new car when maintenance and repairs cost more than the old car is worth. I firmly believe that the cheapest car to drive is the one you already own.. Whatever it; is a repair will probably be cheaper than a new car

I suggest you join an online forum of Ford Fusion owners and learn from other owners

Heres what Im talking about......At 210000 miles with several do it yourself body repairs my almost 10 year old Explorer was pretty much worthless to anybody but me. Thats when I learned (from a post here on UP) about a design fault with my engine....The water pump could fail without warning and result in a complete engine failure.. So I did a little research, joined an explorer owners forum, watched a bunch of utube videos and talked to several mechanics. I saw 3 possibilities, 1) keep driving the car until it died 2) sell it or trade it in or 3) do a preemptive replacement of the water pump. I decided to spend $2000 to replace the water pump before it failed. My car is still worthless on the open market but Ive driven it 30000 miles since that repair (and earned about $20000) and I hope to replace it again at 400000 miles


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Fram oil filters ran an ad in the early 1970's with the tag line....."You can pay me now; or you can pay me later" The message was, change your oil and filter now or rebuild your engine later.
> 
> There is no secret to driving a car 300000 miles or more. We all know what to do,,, routine maintenance and when something wears out; replace it. And dont forget the old Boy Scout motto..."Be Prepared" ie have enough money in reserve or credit for surprise repairs
> And lose the attitude that its time for a new car when maintenance and repairs cost more than the old car is worth. I firmly believe that the cheapest car to drive is the one you already own.. Whatever it; is a repair will probably be cheaper than a new car
> ...


If you get it to 500,000 miles you will be an UP.net legend &#128081;&#127942;


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If you get it to 500,000 miles you will be an UP.net legend &#128081;&#127942;


from where I am to 500000 miles at 50000 miles a year will take me a little more than 5 years. at which time the car will age out of uber and Ill be 79 years old

The big question is whats going to crap out or age out first? me or the car, Either way, Im quitting then


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a 2016 Mazda 3 I'm still paying off that have used for rideshare. But, at 4% interest, with 2.5 years left on the loan, I'm paying nearly nothing in interest now. So, although I would like to pay it off, there are other things I put that money to since what is left on my Mazda is nearly interest free. So really depends on what your finances are like.

Eventually that car will most likely go to one of the kids. And since they are now working, probably cut them a deal to take over most of the car loan until it's paid for and then they will have that car.



karan420 said:


> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


To be honest though, drive that sucker until it drives no more. You aren't getting anything to sell it, so might as well run it until the end. If it's still going strong, then that's awesome. Just have a plan for either repairs or new car if it dies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ?
> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


How many JATCO Transmissions have you replaced so far ?


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> How many JATCO Transmissions have you replaced so far ?


I dont know what is jatco transmission


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

karan420 said:


> I dont know what is jatco transmission


The transmission in your Ford Fusion.

C.V.T.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> The transmission in your Ford Fusion.
> 
> C.V.T.


probably not even once. Do you mean the transmission fluid?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

karan420 said:


> probably not even once. Do you mean the transmission fluid?


GOOD LUCK.


----------



## karan420 (Mar 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> GOOD LUCK.


Tell me????


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

karan420 said:


> even i wanna keep it.. and deep down i feel like its gonna serve me well until 300k but sometimes i feel the opposite too .. so its like a 50 50 situation


Hybrid batteries are cheap now .. here's one for $800 just 35k miles on it. Just check salvaged yards


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> Hybrid batteries are cheap now .. here's one for $800 just 35k miles on it. Just check salvaged yards
> 
> View attachment 464702


Unless it has hidden damage from the wreck . . .

Then
It will Burst into Flames
Under your carport
While You Sleep !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ?
> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


I have a 2014 as an Uber/Lyft car and a 2015 as a cab. They are essentially the same car. I bought both of them new.

If I let the cab (2015) sit too long, the twelve volt battery drains from some of the cab accessories that do not turn OFF. The electrical system is really too weak for use as a cab, as some times you will get icons' lighting up, but nothing is wrong. If you turn off the car, everything will re-set. This has not happened in some time, but, it has happened on occasion.

The break pads do not last too long.

Other than that, the cab has been pretty good. My gasolene bills are one third what they used to be. The air condition works _too_ well. I live in the Capital of the New Knighted Steaks Uh-Murrica, so good air condition is a must for the summer. If people here are complaining that it is too cold, you know that it works well.

The cab has 43.000 miles/69.200 kilometers on it.

The 2014 has 83.000 miles/133.500 kilometers on it.

It has developed a problem like you described _infra_. I will get to it presently.. Other than that, it has been oil chages, brakes, tires, but nothing out of the ordinary. It functions as does the cab, except for the one thing that you described, to which I will get.



karan420 said:


> what happens if the car goes dead and i still have instalments left?


If it is worth it to fix it, do so. If not, tell the finance company where it is parked and tell them to come and get it. This will, of course, roach your credit rating.



karan420 said:


> around 6 grand


This figure is loons, _correctamundo_? That amount would make sense for a six year car loan if I come up with a ballpark figure for the price that the dealer had on it when you bought it. I am guessing that the prices are similar in the U.S. of A. and Canada for those things. I paid cash for my 2015. Financing a cab through a bank is an expensive proposition, South of Your Border. I do not know if it is in Canada. On the advice of my accountant, I did finance the 2014. I have one payment left.



karan420 said:


> im paying 500 bucks a month,


I assume that this is loons, as well. That works out to three hundred fifty and change greenbacks. That is somewhat less than what my monthly payments were, but, if you figure differences in pricing or whatever, you are still within tolerances.



Muhammad D said:


> Fusions have this problem of engine light stays on, and the ignition issues.


I have yet to see that with either of mine. I am a bit heavy handed/ham handed, though, so I might be turning the key hard and not knowing it.



karan420 said:


> the only issue i am getting is sometimes the abs lights and traction control lights pops up and goes within few mins and when the lights come on my steering becomes hard af. this happened around a year back got it fixed and its starting to happen again recently


I m getting this in the 2014, but not the 2105. Do keep in mind that they are essentially the same car. The owner's manual states that it is a sensor problem, so I am guessing that you must replace a sensor. Ford has had problems with its sensors for years. In fact, Henry and Electricity never did get along too well. He built himself an electric railroad in Michigan to work his plant in Dearborn. The problem was that when he tried to run trains, there was not enough electric for his car plant. He had to go to steam locomotives. But, I stray.

Despite the ABS light's being on, you _still_ have the anti-lock. Ask me how I know this.

The owner's manual mentions only the "Service Advance Track" and it says that it is a sensor. It mentions nothing about difficult steering. I do not find that the steering is "difficult". It behaves more like mechanical steering, which few cars have, any more. As long as you are moving at five KpH, it steers acceptably. If you try to parallel park, it can be difficult. It is just like the old mechanical steering cars on which I learned to drive. The power steering in these things is electric, not hydraulic.

What was your problem when you got it fixed the first time? Was it a sensor? Did you go to a dealer? What did they charge you? (You can tell me in loons. I used to live in Canada, so I can go loons to Greenbacks and also Metric to English)



Muhammad D said:


> Did you change it at 100k miles?


Ford recommends sixty or seventy thousand miles/one hundred ten or eleven thousand kilometers, I forget which. I had mine changed and flushed by the dealer at sixty or seventy thousand.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

karan420 said:


> i am thinking to do that only. but once it dies ill need alot of money to buy another one


215K miles. Roughly $1/mile earned. You should have $215K laying around to buy several cars.


oldfart said:


> Fram oil filters ran an ad in the early 1970's with the tag line....."You can pay me now; or you can pay me later" The message was, change your oil and filter now or rebuild your engine later.


And that was the 70's when they say change oil/filter every 3000 miles. Sales pitch.
Changing the oil is overrated.
Every cab company I've worked for, NEVER changed the oil. (I got to know the mechanics, so definitely true)
They just added as needed. Checked level after every shift.
Cabs run 24-7, through the blazing Vegas summers here, and the cabs would still last 300-400K miles.(except GM)


dauction said:


> Hybrid batteries are cheap now .. here's one for $800 just 35k miles on it. Just check salvaged yards


Just had a Reman. Hybrid battery put in a Prius. 
$780 out the door, installed. 3mo/3k mile warranty. 
And I've seen them go cheaper, but I knew this shop was good and honest.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ?
> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


I've a '14 FFH with 82k miles. I drive part time. It's held up well. Are you on your original hybrid battery? I had to replace the right axel due to a click when braking, but it only cost about $450 with OEM parts. Still on original brakes et Al. I blame the axel damage on the terrible condition of Houston roads and high water.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ?
> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


Wouldn't really worry for another 30-50 thousand miles. The battery could go tomorrow or it could go in another hundred thousand miles but one thing you can be sure of is that it is going to be needing a replacement so nothing you can really do about that at this point. Of course you can worry about it all day long but that not going to change much.

Engine should hold up the transmission should hold up and the only worry you have is going to be the wiring, sensors. Which could be a death of a thousand cuts if they start to fail on you one at a time.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> 215K miles. Roughly $1/mile earned. You should have $215K laying around to buy several cars.
> 
> And that was the 70's when they say change oil/filter every 3000 miles. Sales pitch.
> Changing the oil is overrated.
> ...


I would love to gross $1 per mile (total miles) , In my market uber pays 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute when there is a passenger in the car, and they pay nothing for dead miles, Ive been to Las Vegas and used cabs to get around That limited experience tells me that you probably have fewer dead miles than me or the op and probably more tips. So perhaps $1 a mile is really what you can earn there. For me in my market 75 cents a mile is the best I can do, and thats with the occasional XL ride.

I agree with the point you are making though,We should all be setting a little money aside every day, saving for a new car. As good as that advise is, its too late for the op, She has driven 215000 miles, and hasnt yet paid for this car, much less saved enough for another car

And about oil changes,, I guess Ive wasted $2500 on my current drive so far Do your cab companies ever change oil filters?? but no matter... I cited the old ad not to suggest oil filters were the only thing you have to do to insure you get at least 300000 mile out of your car. but rather, I was making the point that keeping up with routine maintenance and fixing things when or even before they wear out is the key. I guess Im still trying to justify the $2200 I spent on a proactive repair/replacement. Even your cab companies checked the oil every day and topped it off when needed


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Stop viewing your car as a "car" and start looking at it like a tool, you use it until it breaks then either fix it or throw it away. If you had an electric drill that you used everyday for work would you bother thinking about when it's going to break? Just wait for it to happen then deal with it. Worst case scenario you need a tow truck and lose $80.

As for your specific model of car being good or not you should have researched that before you bought the car, but from what I have seen in the taxi business if you're driving 100-200 miles/day any car can get way more miles than your average consumer thinks. 

Age is the killer of cars, not miles.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Stop viewing your car as a "car" and start looking at it like a tool, you use it until it breaks then either fix it or throw it away. If you had an electric drill that you used everyday for work would you bother thinking about when it's going to break? Just wait for it to happen then deal with it. Worst case scenario you need a tow truck and lose $80.
> 
> As for your specific model of car being good or not you should have researched that before you bought the car, but from what I have seen in the taxi business if you're driving 100-200 miles/day any car can get way more miles than your average consumer thinks.
> 
> Age is the killer of cars, not miles.


Age kills cars and also city miles. Hilly San Fracisco is brutal on transmissions and brakes. 100k miles in SF will put any car to the ultimate test. Sometimes I felt like my brakes would explode when I was going downhill in SF.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

karan420 said:


> people keep scaring me that fusion go dead once it crosses 200k. and i have to tried to get the resale value people offer shit. so


English please?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

karan420 said:


> is anyone driving the above vehicle? how is it going? life expectancy ?
> my fusion hybrid is at 215k and i am not sure what to do about it. running good no major problems yet


FORD = Fix Often Repair Daily

...yeah, and Ford's stock price is also in the dumps. Less than $5.00.

Always go Honda or Toyota. Toyota is the leader in Hybrid Technology ever since they produced the first Prius Hybrid in 1997. These cars are bulletproof.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

I love my 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid, very solid car that hasn't given me any problems


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

command3r said:


> I love my 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid, very solid car that hasn't given me any problems


Too bad its only mid size and the poor design to put the battery pack in the trunk, really reduces usable space.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If you havent already, research Hybrid speciality auto repair places in your city. See if there are any in your area that do free inspections with an Oil Change. Then next oil change, give them a try, get the report and ask lots of questions. I found one in my area that did this and include photos of underbody/suspension parts too. They also tested both Hybrid traction and 12 Volt battery and included in the report.

There are free Apps that you can use along with an OBD II so you can keep an eye on error codes, Coolant temps, various sensors and your Traction and 12v batteries.

And like someone else said, start visiting a Ford Online Forum for Fusion Hybrids. Lots of good information on forums.

In addition, periodically check online for any recalls for your make/model. You can do this with your Vin# online.

In USA, this is the government website below, not sure for Canada
www.nhtsa.gov/recalls

Good luck.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> FORD = Fix Often Repaid Daily
> 
> ...yeah, and Ford's stock price is also in the dumps. Less than $5.00.
> 
> Always go Honda or Toyota. Toyota is the leader in Hybrid Technology ever since they produced the first Prius Hybrid in 1997. These cars are bulletproof.


Gone_In_60_Seconds=

Unfunny, illiterate joke attempt teller, made even more unfunny, by the fact s/he/it can't spell & knows nothing about cars.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Too bad its only mid size and the poor design to put the battery pack in the trunk, really reduces usable space.


Definitely lacks in the trunk size, especially compared to my 2014 Nissan Altima.. But I'll gladly take the trade off with the better gas mileage


----------

